# Florence (Cat.4) - Warnings Posted



## Talent312 (Sep 10, 2018)

To those who are vacationing (or living) on the East Coast (SC, NC, VA):
You have my sympathies. Please stay safe and evacuate as instructed.

I've lived thru many hurricanes and can say: Do not be brave+foolish.


----------



## Brett (Sep 10, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> To those who are vacationing on the East Coast (SC, NC, VA):
> You have my sympathies. Please stay safe and evacuate as instructed.
> 
> I've lived thru many hurricanes and can say: Do not be brave+foolish.



I live on the Virginia coast !


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 10, 2018)

I have family in Va Beach. Yikes! Stay safe, y’all!

Dave


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 10, 2018)

Used to have a Condo near Charleston SC close to the shore. Glad I sold it years ago.  

Cheers


----------



## am1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Is there a chance this would affect flights in and out of Atlanta Friday afternoon?  Would not want to be stuck there.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 10, 2018)

Here we go.....

Be smart, stay safe.  Move to higher ground and grit your teeth.


----------



## am1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Is there a chance this would affect flights in and out of Atlanta Friday afternoon?  Would not want to be stuck there.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 10, 2018)

There is a good chance that all flights with hubs along the east coast (NYC, DCA, RDU, CLT, MCO, ATL et...)  will be affected.  
Cancelled?  Yes, if transiting the Carolina's or maybe Virginia


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 10, 2018)

We are visiting in San Diego, CA and suppose to return to Norfolk,Virginia via Southwest Airlines on Wednesday.
Everything is a go right now.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 10, 2018)

Pedro: Flying into the mouth of the dragon? You might want to rethink that.
Norfolk could see hurricane force winds Thursday night - Friday morning.

ATL will not close, but the airport will prolly see flights cancelled.
... Flights going to, thru or from the affected area.
Per USA Today, the airlines are starting to waive change fees for the area.

"Aside from the possibility of disrupting flights at airports along the coast, Florence could also disrupt flights in interior cities... Southwest, American, JetBlue [and Delta] have enacted a flexible rebooking policies for flyers ticketed [for] airports likely to be in Florence’s path. It was likely all big U.S. carriers would do the same by Monday evening."
.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 10, 2018)

am1 said:


> Is there a chance this would affect flights in and out of Atlanta Friday afternoon?  Would not want to be stuck there.


I’m worried about this as well. I’m flying to Atlanta tomorrow with a departure of Friday night.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 10, 2018)

I do not think there will be significant cancellations for ATL.  Too far.  
Slowdowns? yes.

You can use flightradar24.com  to monitor your flight and the actual aircraft.
Find the flight, find the scheduled tail number (N-number) and track where the aircraft is scheduled/located.

Pretty easy.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 10, 2018)

Talent312, our flight is scheduled for tomorrow morning. All is go right now with Southwest.
Norfolk and the Tidewater area does floods very easily and any hurricane in our area is a big deal. Just want to return home safely.
Thanks for the update. We are monitoring Southwest and the Weather Channel.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 10, 2018)

Tues should be fine.  Cancellations and hurrivac will start on Wed/Thur.

Be safe


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 10, 2018)

Flying thru Charlotte Wednesday AM on AA.  I can change flights Tuesday/Wednesday to other CLT flights with no charges. If I reroute thru ORD or DFW Tuesday/Wednesday, it’s another $500 or so.

I doubt CLT or other East Coast airports will be affected until Thursday based on the NWS projected track unless Florence picks up speed. Checking airplane positioning on FlightAware shows the flight to CLT will be the first of the day and the connection originates as a first flight from Tampa.

The real fun is watching all the DOD Aircraft arriving at the Local AFB, Wright-Patterson from Shaw, Charleston and other bases.

I’ve had really bad delays before so I go with the flow

Cheers


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 10, 2018)

If you are going to be flying in our out of the area I highly recommend you don't wait to change or book your flights. And don't wait until the day before if you are driving.

Last year during Hurricane Irma I was already in Ohio at our son's and got fed up with my husband saying he would be fine so I booked him a flight to come up. I should have gotten fed up a few days earlier because with three days to go the only flights still available out of Fort Lauderdale were the day before Irma hit and something like $800. Even if I had been willing to pay that much I was concerned that the flight might get cancelled. I booked him a flight out of Orlando for the following day, paid something like $170 for that round trip flight. And I was able to get him covered parking for our new car that we had only had for two weeks. He had to finish closing up the house, drive to Orlando, stayed overnight at Wyndham Cypress Palms and flew out in the morning. He got on the road that afternoon before people started getting out of work and the normal 3-3.5 hour drive took only additional 2 hours. If he had left that evening or the next day it would have been worse.

The flight up was the easy part; getting him back was a far different matter. Twice his flight back was cancelled and both times we didn't find out until we were on our way to the airport. My husband said he didn't even see any damage in Orlando but flights were still backed up for several days afterwards.

Hurricane Irma didn't hit the East coast of Florida nearly as hard as they thought it was going to. She took a last minute jog and Fort Myers on the West coast got what we were expecting. Keep in mind that what you are now seeing are predictions but what actually happens can be not as bad or far worse.

Years ago we were staying in the Outer Banks when a Nor'easter came through. Houses that are built up off the ground will sway in the wind. We saw the pictures on the walls lifting off the walls at the bottom where they weren't anchored. The noise of the wind was scary and went on for hours. The noise of the wind in a hurricane is much worse. Some people, especially people experiencing it for the first time, describe it as terrifying.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 10, 2018)

One year, we were already in Vegas when a hurricane tore thru our area.
DW's sons hunkered down in our house w/o power for days.
We lounged by Flamingo's pool. If you can divert your flights, I recommend it.

.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 10, 2018)

Airlines Are Waiving Change Fees for Cities in the Path of Hurricane Florence
By Kevin Kelleher/ Travel/ Hurricane Florence/ Fortune/ fortune.com

"The fees that airlines charge passengers to change flights have become a common practice – and an increasingly expensive one for travelers. This week, most major U.S. airlines are waiving change fees for passengers whose plans change because they are flying to or from cities in the path of Hurricane Florence.

According to _USA Today_, which compiled a list of the fee waivers airlines are offering in some East Coast cities, nearly every major airline is giving affected passengers at least a one-time break on changing their plans. As of Monday evening, only United hadn’t announced waiver policies for Florence.

The airlines affected by the waivers vary from city to city, but most are currently in the path of Florence as meteorologists are tracking the category 4 storm. Among the airports commonly mentioned are those in North and South Carolina, as well as Norfolk and Richmond, VA and Savannah, GA.

Travel dates covered also vary, but most are focusing on the dates between Thursday, Sept. 13 and Sunday, Sept. 16.

So far, Allegient, Alaska, American, Delta, Frontier, JetBlue, Southwest, Spirit, and United have spelled out their fee-waiver policies for Hurricane Florence. The web sites of each airlines have more detail and fine print for travelers wanting more information......"

Richard


----------



## bluehende (Sep 10, 2018)

Be safe.  A major hurricane is nothing to fool around with.  Get out if it is heading toward you.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 10, 2018)

Tonight on ABC news they said up to 7 ft of rain forecast for North Carolina. Another report claimed 20 inches. Either way that will be a significant amount of rain. 

Bill


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 10, 2018)

Heavy rain, the loss of electricity, wind, trees  down and flooding are just some of the  issues with hurricanes in North Carolina and Virginia.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 10, 2018)

We have the 11pm news on. They are saying mandatory evacuation has been ordered for coastal areas in Virginia, North and South Carolina.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 10, 2018)

SPM/Defender sent out an email to owners regarding Mandatory Evacuations and the closing of resorts in NC and SC.

The following resorts will be closed:

Dare County, NC

Barrier Island Station
Ocean Pines
Sea Scape
Outer Banks Beach Club I and II

Myrtle Beach, SC

A Place at the Beach
Atalaya Towers
The Beach Club at Montego Inn
Beach House Golf and Racquet Club
Country Club Villas
Jade Tree Cove
Links Golf and Racquet Club
Maritime Beach Club
Ocean Forest Colony
Ocean Towers
Peppertree by the Sea
Sands Beach Club
Sandy Shores
Schooner Beach and Racquet Club
Seaside Resort
Windy Shores

Hilton Head

Ocean View at Island Club
Seawatch at Island Club


----------



## am1 (Sep 10, 2018)

I changed my flight in and out of Atlanta to Thursday.  May not be better but need to get home Friday for sure.  Wanted to cancel outright and fly another airline direct but delta is not accepting that yet.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 10, 2018)

Brett said:


> I live on the Virginia coast !



We live in one of the five (Miami, Jacksonville, Charleston, New York, Norfolk-Chesapeake Bay area) most vulnerable areas along the East Coast that are at risk for hurricanes.

The Chesapeake Bay area, including the cities of Norfolk and Virginia Beach, are becoming increasingly vulnerable to a hurricane strike.

Heavy rains in September 2016 brought flood worries to a new level in Virginia's Hampton Roads area on the Chesapeake Bay. Homes that had never flooded before were overrun with 2 or 3 feet of water. 

*The region is more susceptible to deadly flooding because the land is sinking and the sea is rising at the highest rate on the East Coast.*

*According to the Center for Sea Level Rise at Old Dominion University, the region that is home to 1.7 million is the **country’s second-most vulnerable to sea-level rise**, topped only by New Orleans.*

Scientists comparing two hurricanes that hit the region with comparable force — one unnamed storm in 1933 and Hurricane Isabel in 2003 — found that the storm surge from Isabel was about a foot higher than the 1933 hurricane, National Geographic found.

In Virginia Beach, Climate Central calculates that about 40,000 people live below the 100-year flood level of 4.8 feet above high tide. In Norfolk, about 19,000 people live below the flood level of 5.4 feet above high tide. Sea level rise is dramatically raising the odds of storm surge flooding at or above this height. 

The region is also the center of military activities on the East Coast. Each military branch has facilities in Hampton Roads, with over 100,000 military and 40,000 civilian personnel serving in the area.

CoreLogic's report found almost 390,000 of the Chesapeake Bay area's homes at risk, with a reconstruction cost value of $90.9 billion.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 11, 2018)

Huh?

If NC gets 84" of rain in the next 7 days.....we don't have to worry about hurricane damage.
There wouldn't be anything left above water.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 11, 2018)

taterhed said:


> I do not think there will be significant cancellations for ATL.  Too far.
> Slowdowns? yes.
> 
> You can use flightradar24.com  to monitor your flight and the actual aircraft.
> ...


You rock. Thanks. Just boarding now for ATL


----------



## taterhed (Sep 11, 2018)

glad to help.  
Stay safe
traveling is never easy.....


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 11, 2018)

taterhed said:


> glad to help.
> Stay safe
> traveling is never easy.....


Thanks, this is my 2nd trip of 4 I have scheduled for the next few months


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 11, 2018)

easyrider said:


> Tonight on ABC news they said up to *7 ft* of rain forecast for North Carolina. Another report claimed 20 inches. Either way that will be a significant amount of rain.
> 
> Bill



Seven feet  Somebody better fire up the Ark Building Team PDQ

Cheers


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 11, 2018)

am1 said:


> I changed my flight in and out of Atlanta to Thursday.  May not be better but need to get home Friday for sure.  Wanted to cancel outright and fly another airline direct but delta is not accepting that yet.



If you want to make sure you are home by Friday I highly recommend you see if you can change it again to get a flight leaving today or tomorrow. Unless you are on the first flight out Thursday morning your plane will be coming in from somewhere else which greatly increases the chances of your flight being cancelled. Even that first flight out may not happen. Atlanta has a huge number of flights coming and going and has a lot more headaches than many other airports.

A fall back plan would be to rent a car, drive to Orlando and fly out from there.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 11, 2018)

*Hey Folks,  all jokes aside:*

Hurricane Florence is now a Cat 4 storm and may increase strength as the day continues.
Localized rainfall could reach *20-30 inches* in some areas and *7-8 FOOT flooding *in certain coastal areas with strong waves and winds.
Don't take this storm lightly.  This is the real thing for now.....


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 11, 2018)

Gulp, even if it veers off projected course, it's bound to dump a lot of rain somewhere on eastern coast or maybe make landfall farther north.
Please prepare to evacuate as a precautionary measure. Don't get caught flat footed if you only get short notice to evacuate.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 11, 2018)

calling for 40" of rain in wilmington...unbelievable.

harvey dropped 50" on houston when it sat on top of it for so long....completely devastating for that city







please please please be safe if you are in these areas, its certainly no stretch to think these models cant easily be off by 100 miles or so when it finally arrives


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 11, 2018)

*Diamond Resorts Website Update
Regarding: Hurricane Florence*

Tuesday,  September 11, 2018 - At this time, Diamond Resorts will _not_ be accepting new reservations at Beachwoods Resort  located on Cypress Knee Trail in Kitty Hawk, North Carolina
_Or_ at any of their _five_ Virginia Beach properties in Virginia.

Officials have ordered a mandatory evacuation for the Outer Banks, NC
DRI will be evacuating and securing Beachwoods Resort in Kitty Hawk by this evening.

"Beachwoods Resort is tucked between the Atlantic Ocean and Albemarle Sound"
 in the middle of a 100-acre Maritime Forest, Beachwoods Resort is surrounded by lakes, woodlands, wetlands, rolling dunes & wildlife. It is a unique destination on the Outer Banks.

With the most recent update from the National Hurricane Center, a Hurricane Warning and Storm Surge Warning are now in effect for Dare County indicating that tropical storm conditions and life-threatening storm surge are expected within 36 hours.  

https://www.kittyhawknc.gov/index.asp?Type=B_BASIC&SEC={4EEC388C-AF24-44DF-BCF8-3930E7A66D93}

For latest hurricane developments
Visit www.nhc.noaa.gov


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 11, 2018)

Any rain forecast with two decimal points, eg 5.01, 40.79,  is nonsense. If they said 36” to 48” it would be believable.  Even then, predicting such numbers for a specific location with the hurricane days away from landfall smacks of sensationalism by the broadcasters.

Cheers


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 11, 2018)

x3 skier said:


> If they said 36” to 48” it would be believable.  Even then, predicting such numbers for a specific location with the hurricane days away from landfall smacks of sensationalism by the broadcasters.



Whatever the actual number, there will be record rainfall.
How much depends on how long the storm stalls over the area.
Rain and river back-up from storm-surge will cause widespread flooding.
That much, I think you can count on.
.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 11, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> Whatever the actual number, there will be record rainfall.
> How much depends on how long the storm stalls over the area.
> Rain and river back-up from storm-surge will cause widespread flooding.
> That much, I think you can count on.
> .



I agree with you.  My observation is that broadcasters’ sensationalism tends to obscure the real dangers and are akin to the “boy who cried wolf”.  No question this is a tremendously dangerous storm.  

Cheers


----------



## am1 (Sep 11, 2018)

We are flying into Atlanta late afternoon and then out 4 hours later.  The plane overnights at our final destination as it flies back the next morning.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 11, 2018)

Resort Closings from SPM Resorts, Defender Resorts and National Hospitality Group:

Dare County, NC
Barrier Island Station – Duck
Ocean Pines
Sea Scape Beach & Golf Villas
Outer Banks Beach Club I & II

Myrtle Beach, SC
A Place at the Beach - Windy Hill
Atalaya Towers
The Beach Club at Montego Inn
Beach House Golf & Racquet Club
Country Club Villas
Jade Tree Cove
Links Golf & Racquet Club
Maritime Beach Club
Ocean Forest Colony
Ocean Towers
Peppertree By the Sea
Sands Beach Club
Sandy Shores
Schooner Beach & Racquet Club
Schooner II Beach & Racquet Club
Seaside Resort
Windy Shores

Hilton Head, SC
Ocean View at Island Club
Royal Dunes
Seawatch at Island Club

*HGVC Closings*
Myrtle Beach: Anderson Ocean Club and Ocean 22
Hilton Head: Ocean Oak

.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 11, 2018)

*All Hurricane Florence Evacuation Orders State by State*
https://weather.com/safety/hurricane/news/2018-09-11-florence-evacuation-orders-states

Governors in three states, South Carolina, North Carolina, and Virginia, have ordered residents and visitors to evacuate coastal areas in advance of Hurricane Florence.

South Carolina - https://www.scemd.org/
North Carolina - https://www.ncdps.gov/florence
Virginia - https://vdemgis.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html​


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hurricane Florence: Airlines Have Already Grounded 400+ Flights
By Ben Mutzabaugh/ Today in the Sky/ Travel/ Flights/ USA Today/ usatoday.com

"The first flight cancellations for Hurricane Florence have begun as the storm continues to track toward the Carolina coast. 

Already, more than 135 flights have been pre-emptively canceled for Wednesday and another 264 for Thursday, FlightAware.com reported at 10:25 p.m. EDT on Tuesday. Friday's cancellations had not yet been posted to FlightAware, but though that count also was likely to already be into the hundreds. 

Many of the cancellations announced by Tuesday night came at airports along the coast, where some airports announced plans to reduce or halt flight operations ahead of Florence’s expected landfall. 

However, the cancellation tally was likely to soar much higher as Florence tracked nearer. 

For now, North Carolina’s Pitt-Greenville Airport was among the first to say schedules would be reduced. Officials told WNCT-TV that flights there would end by midmorning Wednesday. 

In South Carolina, officials at Charleston International – the busiest on the coast of the Carolinas – said no flights would operate Thursday or Friday, according to _The Post and Courier_ of Charleston. Flights were tentatively expected to resume after 7 a.m. Saturday. 

Already, Southwest Airlines had suspended all of its operation there as of midday Tuesday.

In New Bern, North Carolina, the city’s Coastal Carolina Airport said via Facebook that Wednesday flights would be reduced and that no flights would operate on Thursday or Friday.  

Similar reports were coming in from other airports along the Carolina coast....."






This map from the National Hurricane Center shows the expected track for Hurricane Florence as of 5:20 p.m. ET on Tuesday, Sept. 11, 2018. (Photo: National Hurricane Center)


Richard


----------



## Bucky (Sep 12, 2018)

x3 skier said:


> I agree with you.  My observation is that broadcasters’ sensationalism tends to obscure the real dangers and are akin to the “boy who cried wolf”.  No question this is a tremendously dangerous storm.
> 
> Cheers



There is obviously a touch of sensationalism involved but they learned their lesson when Fran hit many years ago. When Fran hit many people were unprepared for the devastating effects. They are trying to make sure that never happens again. They’ve taken a lot of heat over the last several years for over pumping potential storms but if they saved even one life, it’s been worth it. 

We live in Raleigh which is 120 miles inland and we weren’t worried about Fran at all since we were so far inland. Well, the storm came in overnight and when we got up the next morning large pine trees were down everywhere and the whole are was without power.  We were without power for 5 days, some people for weeks. The area was still recovering from it for well over a year.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 12, 2018)

Our flight from San Diego,CA to Austin, Texas; to BWI to Norfolk,VA was safe and on time. We are now home and it looks like the hurricane with hit inland parts of NC & SC. 
To everyone please be safe and do not drive thru flooded areas.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 12, 2018)

Download the Max Tracker app on your phone. Also, look at the European models for how the storms are expected to track; they are historically the most accurate. Between yesterday and today the people who were breathing a sigh of relief because they were saying Florence was tracking farther to the North are now back to being where it is expected to hit. With over 24 hours to go that can change again, both direction and intensity.

What many people don't realize is that the tornadoes that hurricanes spawn often do as much damage as the hurricane does. A good portion of the tornadoes are on the edges of the hurricanes.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 12, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Between yesterday and today the people who were breathing a sigh of relief because they were saying Florence was tracking farther to the North are now back to being where it is expected to hit


That's us.  We were projected to be on the southern fringes with under 2" of rain but now the projections once it hits land have the center barely passing north of us, getting 4-6".  Won't have to shift much further south for that to increase dramatically.  We can only hope we're far enough inland that the winds will have weakened considerably before it gets here. Strangely after stalling out near the coast the projections have its progress speeding up further inland.

We're supposed to drive to Charlotte NC Monday pm for an early flight to Montreal via Philadelphia early Tuesday, but that's looking pretty iffy now.  The drive might be impossible and Charlotte's operationable status by then is unknown at this point.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 12, 2018)

Good discussion of Florence and Southwest Virginia.

https://www-roanoke-com.cdn.ampproj...cle_1e76dde6-b480-11e8-994e-a73b5961ff04.html.

Richard


----------



## Carol C (Sep 12, 2018)

I evacuated after getting my husband the last nursing home bed in a SC town outside the evacuation zone. He has hospice at home, a hospital bed at home and I cannot imagine the stress if he were with me. I left my mobile home in Murrells Inlet yesterday morning and fled south on I-95. I'm now hearing the storm might jog south along the SC coast so I may still have to flee Florence from Savannah where I'm waiting to check into my motel. I have to wait til 3.

 Btw thanks to TUG I've made great friends who care about me and my disabled spouse. Wonderful Jeanne has been my steady rock these two crazy days, and she even found me the Savannah motel room and used her points to book it. I cannot thank her enough, and I know I will return a great favor to her one day! I must say that thanks to timesharing and so many SC coastal vacations I ended up choosing Murrells Inlet to retire to after 12 years in Atlanta. Maybe a mistake...we lost our roof two years ago during Hurricane Matthew. I also own timeshare at Sheraton Broadway Plantation...hope they make it through ok cause the maint fees are already high enough, egads. Not looking forward to a special assessment!!! Hey, stay safe TUG members...and thanks to the Rogers family for this wonderful TUG community!


----------



## Panina (Sep 12, 2018)

Carol C said:


> I evacuated after getting my husband the last nursing home bed in a SC town outside the evacuation zone. He has hospice at home, a hospital bed at home and I cannot imagine the stress if he were with me. I left my mobile home in Murrells Inlet yesterday morning and fled south on I-95. I'm now hearing the storm might jog south along the SC coast so I may still have to flee Florence from Savannah where I'm waiting to check into my motel. I have to wait til 3.
> 
> Btw thanks to TUG I've made great friends who care about me and my disabled spouse. Wonderful Jeanne has been my steady rock these two crazy days, and she even found me the Savannah motel room and used her points to book it. I cannot thank her enough, and I know I will return a great favor to her one day! I must say that thanks to timesharing and so many SC coastal vacations I ended up choosing Murrells Inlet to retire to after 12 years in Atlanta. Maybe a mistake...we lost our roof two years ago during Hurricane Matthew. I also own timeshare at Sheraton Broadway Plantation...hope they make it through ok cause the maint fees are already high enough, egads. Not looking forward to a special assessment!!! Hey, stay safe TUG members...and thanks to the Rogers family for this wonderful TUG community!


Carol,
My thoughts are with you and all my tugger friends that are in the path of this storm. My home is inland and so far is on the edge, but that could change, still subject to the tornados.  I am up north on a planned trip.  Looks like I will be here much longer then I anticipated. Hope they are over hyping this, but it doesn’t look like that.  Prayers for everyone, be safe.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 12, 2018)

New Map shows it lingering off the coast for 24 hours (8am Fri - 8am Sat):






.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 12, 2018)

Any heavy rain on the Outer Bank will causes Highway 12 to flood and wash portions of this highway into the ocean.

Downtown Norfolk, VA will flood and parts of Va Beach,Va will flood.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 12, 2018)

The worst thing to happen on the east coast would be lingering rain and wind for 24 hours. This will destroy the Outer Banks, Va Beach Water front and parts of Ocean View in Norfolk,  Va.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 12, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> New Map shows it lingering off the coast for 24 hours (8am Fri - 8am Sat)



It isn't good if it hangs offshore like that! In addition to more rainfall that means the coastal areas will keep getting pounded by the surf/waves and until it makes landfall the wind won't lose strength.

My husband just said that you don't listen to all the hype on TV but you pay close attention to the maps and the figures that come with the maps. Figures for storm surge, wind velocity, rainfall. The longer it hangs offshore the worse it will be.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 12, 2018)

Carol C said:


> I evacuated after getting my husband the last nursing home bed in a SC town outside the evacuation zone. He has hospice at home, a hospital bed at home and I cannot imagine the stress if he were with me. I left my mobile home in Murrells Inlet yesterday morning and fled south on I-95. I'm now hearing the storm might jog south along the SC coast so I may still have to flee Florence from Savannah where I'm waiting to check into my motel. I have to wait til 3.
> 
> Btw thanks to TUG I've made great friends who care about me and my disabled spouse. Wonderful Jeanne has been my steady rock these two crazy days, and she even found me the Savannah motel room and used her points to book it. I cannot thank her enough, and I know I will return a great favor to her one day! I must say that thanks to timesharing and so many SC coastal vacations I ended up choosing Murrells Inlet to retire to after 12 years in Atlanta. Maybe a mistake...we lost our roof two years ago during Hurricane Matthew. I also own timeshare at Sheraton Broadway Plantation...hope they make it through ok cause the maint fees are already high enough, egads. Not looking forward to a special assessment!!! Hey, stay safe TUG members...and thanks to the Rogers family for this wonderful TUG community!




Carol,
 Glad to help. I like when points are put to good use instead of expiring. Plus, they couldn't go to a nicer person.
 Please think of it as some of that good stuff that you send out into the universe returning to you.

  Tabhair aire. Jeanne (AKA Beags)


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 12, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Our flight from San Diego,CA to Austin, Texas; to BWI to Norfolk,VA was safe and on time. We are now home and it looks like the hurricane with hit inland parts of NC & SC.
> To everyone please be safe and do not drive thru flooded areas.



Thank goodness you made it home!


----------



## Panina (Sep 12, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> It isn't good if it hangs offshore like that! In addition to more rainfall that means the coastal areas will keep getting pounded by the surf/waves and until it makes landfall the wind won't lose strength.
> 
> My husband just said that you don't listen to all the hype on TV but you pay close attention to the maps and the figures that come with the maps. Figures for storm surge, wind velocity, rainfall. The longer it hangs offshore the worse it will be.


The maps/radar shows this is real. What shocked me is when the  Hilton head area was removed from mandatory evacuation.  Just a little movement like happened in Florida and much life will be in danger. I hope I understood wrong and they had to evacuate.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Sep 12, 2018)

Down to a cat 3 at 120mph according to CNN, but still huge, which is bad in itself.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 12, 2018)

We've been out of the country for 27 days and returned to Charleston last night (Tuesday) via Atlanta. We were worried that they would cancel the flight but no problem. Our airport does close at midnight tonight. Right now, we do not plan to evacuate. Neither are a number of our SC neighbors. It's been so nice and quiet here today!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 12, 2018)

Glynda said:


> Right now, we do not plan to evacuate. Neither are a number of our SC neighbors. It's been so nice and quiet here today!


I'll bet it's quiet! No traffic either! Be careful. You will be in our thoughts. Heed your own best judgement.

Jim


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 12, 2018)

Glynda said:


> We've been out of the country for 27 days and returned to Charleston last night (Tuesday) via Atlanta. We were worried that they would cancel the flight but no problem. Our airport does close at midnight tonight. Right now, we do not plan to evacuate. Neither are a number of our SC neighbors. It's been so nice and quiet here today!


Glad you got home safel.

I'm sure you are aware that Charleston is in danger. The European Model has Florence making 3 landfalls with Charleston being the third landfall.

See thia article for more info: https://amp-islandpacket-com.cdn.am...errer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s.


Stay Safe.

Richard


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 12, 2018)

Be safe everyone 

*National Weather Service (NWS) Warns of Life-Threatening Flooding from Hurricane Florence*






*Hurricane Floyd Pictures*











*Deadliest Hurricanes in United States History*
_“The largest loss of life from a hurricane is often caused by storm surge and flooding rather than the winds. Do not underestimate a lower category hurricane! None of the top five deadliest hurricanes in United States history were a Category 5 hurricane at landfall._

*Deadliest Hurricane to Hit the United States*
_The Great Galveston Hurricane of 1900 was the deadliest hurricane to ever hit the United States and caused between 8000 and 12000 deaths. The storm reached the Texas coast south of Galveston on September 8 as a Category 4 hurricane with a storm surge of 8 to 15 feet. The lack of warning and the high storm surge caused this storm to have the highest death toll of any United States hurricane._

*Second-Deadliest Hurricane to Hit the United States*
_The 1928 Okeechobee Hurricane which claimed 2500-3000 lives was the second-deadliest hurricane in United States history. Most of the deaths from this hurricane were caused by a lake surge of 6 to 9 feet that inundated areas surrounding Lake Okeechobee._

*Third-Deadliest Hurricane to Hit the United States*
_Hurricane Katrina of 2005, the third-deadliest hurricane in United States history, killed at least 1500 people. Katrina made landfall in the United States at three different locations. Katrina's first landfall was near the Miami-Dade / Broward county line in Florida, dropping 10 to 14 inches of rain, just after reaching hurricane status. After crossing Florida it strengthened in the Gulf of Mexico and made landfall near Buras, Louisiana and then made landfall again near the Louisiana / Mississippi border as a Category 3 hurricane. Katrina's highest storm surge of 25 to 28 feet occurred along the Mississippi coast. Also, this storm dropped 8 to 12 inches of rain inland from the northern Gulf coast and spawned thirty-three tornadoes.”_​
*The 5 deadliest hurricanes in American history now include Hurricane Maria — with new death toll*
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...h-toll-among-deadliest-u-s-history/652510002/


*Water is the Deadliest Factor in U.S. Hurricanes and Tropical Storms*
https://weather.com/safety/hurricane/news/us-deaths-hurricanes-tropical-storms-nhc-study


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 12, 2018)

Glynda said:


> We've been out of the country for 27 days and returned to Charleston last night (Tuesday) via Atlanta. We were worried that they would cancel the flight but no problem. Our airport does close at midnight tonight. Right now, we do not plan to evacuate. Neither are a number of our SC neighbors. It's been so nice and quiet here today!



Oh my goodness, what a homecoming!
Hope you were able to get supplies to hunker down in case of power outages and road closures.
Stay safe!


----------



## amycurl (Sep 12, 2018)

> Highway 12 to flood and wash portions of this highway into


I can't remember a single year when some portion of Hwy 12 didn't flood and wash out. And yet, we, as taxpayers pay to rebuild it every. single. darn. time. Because you know what they say about doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result....

_THE OBX IS A SHIFTING SAND BAR. WHY DO WE BUILD ANYTHING PERMANENT ON IT?!?
*_steps off of soap box*

This will be like Floyd. I predict that everything east of 95 will be essentially underwater. And, let's be clear, there are still people in NC displaced from Matthew--which struck two years ago. The bi-monthly Matthew recovery calls only stopped earlier this summer. 

But, we can't talk about the reasons why this keeps happening more and more often in the past twenty years (seriously, we can't...the state legislature passed a law about it,) nor discuss the idea that maybe, perhaps, we shouldn't automatically rebuild.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 12, 2018)

Interesting that Hurricane Maria isn't on the list of most deadliest in the US....nearly 3,000 people perished because of that hurricane. You'll note that the costliest charts almost all occurred in the 2000s, primarily due to both the storms getting more intense and because of increased development in hurricane-prone areas. Too bad we can't do anything about either one. Oh, wait....


----------



## Glynda (Sep 12, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> I'll bet it's quiet! No traffic either! Be careful. You will be in our thoughts. Heed your own best judgement.
> 
> Jim


Thanks!


----------



## Glynda (Sep 12, 2018)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Glad you got home safel.
> 
> I'm sure you are aware that Charleston is in danger. The European Model has Florence making 3 landfalls with Charleston being the third landfall.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  We are watching.


----------



## am1 (Sep 12, 2018)

No one wants to talk about not rebuilding after a storm.  Eventually not being able to get insurance will stop it?


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 12, 2018)

amycurl said:


> Interesting that Hurricane Maria isn't on the list of most deadliest in the US....nearly 3,000 people perished because of that hurricane. You'll note that the costliest charts almost all occurred in the 2000s, primarily due to both the storms getting more intense and because of increased development in hurricane-prone areas. Too bad we can't do anything about either one. Oh, wait....



Yeah, I realized that I must have captured an older chart. 
Added a link to an article that includes Hurrican Maria and added some video links as well.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 12, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> Oh my goodness, what a homecoming!
> Hope you were able to get supplies to hunker down in case of power outages and road closures.
> Stay safe!



We got supplies today. Cars are filled with gas. The hurricane shutters will be closed tomorrow morning. Outdoor potential flying objects will be moved. Cars moved to city garages and Vespa and golf cart inside theater warehouse across the street. Pool water lowered. Bathtubs filled with water. Flashlights and batteries out and about. Phones and chargers charged. We have an outdoor kitchen if we lose electricity. When we do have a power outage, it does not last long in our location as we are just a few blocks from city, county, state and federal government offices/court houses as well as the Post Office. Rain and flooding...not too worried about them for our two homes' as situated here. A direct hit and/or a stalled system with high sustained winds for a couple of days are my greatest fears. We have a relatively new copper roof that we lost a small piece of the ridge vent from last year. The kitchen/den upstairs master bedroom addition to the house we live in was added in the 1990's. Untested by a major hurricane. Our 1875 kitchen house was completely undamaged with no flooding during Hugo and since. I'd feel safer there as it is tucked back and in-between other buildings and further away from the harbor. However, it is rented. So we will see if there are changes in the morning's forecast. And as I finish this post, the 11 pm forecast has just downgraded it to a category 2 which is on a course to hit land in lower NC, turn west or north west as a degraded storm. I hope that's the worst of it but I realize it can change.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 13, 2018)

so very happy to see that this has lost a good bit of strength in the past few hours compared to the predictions!

down to 110mph winds (cat 2) and not expected to strengthen by the time it makes landfall.  still going to bring incredible rainfall due to its slow speed, but thankfully it appears to be much weaker than originally expected just a few days ago.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Sep 13, 2018)

amycurl said:


> Interesting that Hurricane Maria isn't on the list of most deadliest in the US....nearly 3,000 people perished because of that hurricane. You'll note that the costliest charts almost all occurred in the 2000s, primarily due to both the storms getting more intense and because of increased development in hurricane-prone areas. Too bad we can't do anything about either one. Oh, wait....



Well, costliest of course as things cost more than they did in 1950 or any other year. For those interested in the deadliest hurricane of all recorded time, look up the great hurricane of 1780. It is unknown how strong it was, there was some investigation back then though about how much wind it would take to strip bark, and the answer came back as 200 mph winds. But who knows. That was a particularly bad year. 

I would definitely suggest heeding warnings. Slow moving hurricanes and tropical storms are devastating.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 13, 2018)

amycurl said:


> Interesting that Hurricane Maria isn't on the list of most deadliest in the US....nearly 3,000 people perished because of that hurricane. You'll note that the costliest charts almost all occurred in the 2000s, primarily due to both the storms getting more intense and because of increased development in hurricane-prone areas. Too bad we can't do anything about either one. Oh, wait....


Yes I too wondered why a storm that took almost three thousand lives wasn’t on the list.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 13, 2018)

She is now a cat2 storm. It is the lingering rain that will be the big problem IMHO.

Heavy & lingering rain causes flooding in the Carolinas & Virginia areas.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 13, 2018)

amycurl said:


> I can't remember a single year when some portion of Hwy 12 didn't flood and wash out. And yet, we, as taxpayers pay to rebuild it every. single. darn. time. Because you know what they say about doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result....
> 
> _THE OBX IS A SHIFTING SAND BAR. WHY DO WE BUILD ANYTHING PERMANENT ON IT?!?
> *_steps off of soap box*
> ...



Hgwy 12 is the main highway on OBX. 
Plus, rebuilding hgwy 12 keeps people employed and this bring in federal dollars.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 13, 2018)

Florence is now down to a cat 1 but has grown much larger. They are stressing more than ever for people not be deceived because Florence is now a cat 1 and to be aware of the still just as critical concerns for the storm surge, rainfall and wind. The rainfall and storm surge numbers are not dropping because the storm is moving slower and increasing in size. Another change is that the winds are will likely be much stronger than expected farther inland than they expected.

What we've learned since moving to Florida is that if you have mobility or health issues, have elderly or infants and young children you really need take the warnings seriously. The people in these vulnerable categories are in the greatest danger from the "wait and see" mindset. As our neighbors pointed out to us if you wait too long you can't just pick up and go. The roads out will be jam packed, may become blocked by people who ran out of gas or accidents and you may not be able to get out at all. If you can get out you still need to have a room reserved or everything will be full. Or you need to have family or friends who are outside the danger area and can take you in. When you do head out you should have stuff like water, food, clothes sealed in Ziploc bags, gas cans of extra gas in case you get stranded.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 13, 2018)

*Sept 13, 2018 *

*Winds from Hurricane Florence 
already pushing Atlantic Ocean 
onto critical N.C. 12*

By Jeff Hampton 
The Virginian-Pilot
https://pilotonline.com/news/local/weather/storms/article_0a731bce-b760-11e8-b421-ef469bb0da15.html


Our favorite areas of the Outer Banks are Jeannette`s Pier
The Green Lantern House in Mirlo Beach, Avon & Hatteras.

Hatteras High (timeshare)  is located on Cape Hatteras
National Seashore in Rodanthe, North Carolina.

The movie Nights in Rodanthe is about a couple during a storm
@ the beach house known as Serendipity along the outerbanks.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Sep 13, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Florence is now down to a cat 1 but has grown much larger. They are stressing more than ever for people not be deceived because Florence is now a cat 1 and to be aware of the still just as critical concerns for the storm surge, rainfall and wind. The rainfall and storm surge numbers are not dropping because the storm is moving slower and increasing in size. Another change is that the winds are will likely be much stronger than expected farther inland than they expected.



Yes, do not underestimate a slow moving cat 1 even. Anyone remember Harvey in Houston? Can your area really take 50 inches of rain if it happens? Believe me, it's not something you want to see from the bottom...


----------



## jme (Sep 13, 2018)

Best "up-to-date" maps to follow, from National Hurricane Center:
(Scroll down to HURRICANE FLORENCE and pick whatever map you want to see)

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 13, 2018)

8 Airports Closed and 1,300+ Flights Cancelled as Hurricane Florence Nears Landfall
By JT Genter/ News/ The Points Guy/ thepointsguy.com

"Hurricane Florence’s first rain bands and tropical storm force winds have started moving ashore in North Carolina. Residents and travelers are running out of time and options to escape the Carolinas ahead of landfall. Flight cancellations continue to rack up as eight commercial airports have suspended flights as of Thursday morning.

As of 11:00am ET Thursday, Hurricane Florence’s top sustained wind speed dropped again to 105mph, making it a Category 2 hurricane. However, no one should take this hurricane less seriously. It’s maintaining its intensity — actually, the barometric pressure dropped this morning, indicating strengthening — dispersing its energy over a larger area. The storm’s hurricane force wind field now extends 80 miles from the center of circulation, with tropical storm force winds extending 195 miles from the center.

The slow movement of the storm means that the forecast track is — and will remain — volatile. Due to the large wind field, torrential rain and disastrous storm surge, the exact path of the center of circulation isn’t as important as it is for other hurricanes. Currently, the forecast track calls for the center of circulation to slowly move onshore on the North Carolina coast on Friday morning before meandering westward into South Carolina Saturday morning:

Ahead of the storm, governors of North Carolina, South Carolina, Virginia, Maryland and Georgia have declared a state of emergency — freeing up emergency resources to help prepare for the storm and deal with the aftermath.

*Airport Closures*
Numerous airports closed — or had their last commercial flight — on Wednesday ahead of Hurricane Florence’s arrival, including:


Charleston, SC (CHS)
Myrtle Beach, SC (MYR): while the airport plans to remain open during the hurricane, the last scheduled flight will depart at 5:47am on Thursday morning
Wilmington International Airport, NC (ILM)
Ellis Airport near Jacksonville, NC (OAJ)
Coastal Regional Airport near New Bern, NC (EWN)
Pitt-Greenville Airport, NC (PGV)
Fayetteville Regional Airport, NC (FAY)
Florence Regional Airport, SC (FLO)






Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 13, 2018)

Don't Pay Attention to the Hurricane Category
By Robinson Meyer/ Science/ The Atlantic/ theatlantic.com

"The wind-based metric doesn’t fully capture what’s most dangerous about storms like Florence.

On Wednesday, Hurricane Florence weakened to a Category 3 storm, and then again to a Category 2. Simultaneously, meteorologists warned that Florence looked even more dangerous than it did before.

How can a storm weaken and _also_ look more life-threatening?

The answer lies in the “hurricane category” system, and how it can distort the most important information about a tropical cyclone.

As a storm bears down on the coast, just about everyone—except, perhaps, veteran meteorologists—tends to fixate on its category. Most people know that the bigger the category, the scarier and more notable a storm.

That rule of thumb has the benefit of being true: It was legitimately worrying when, earlier this week, Hurricane Florence seemed like it might become the first Category 5 storm to strike the East Coast north of Florida. Only 33 Category 5 storms have ever been observed in the Atlantic Ocean, and as President Donald Trump exclaimed last year: “I never even knew a Category 5 existed.”

But this rule can also guide families to ruin, especially if they make a survival decision on the basis of category. A family might decide to ignore an evacuation order since it’s survived a Category 4 storm before. But a storm can be scary and notable without having a high category. That’s because only one trait determines a storm’s categorial intensity: its maximum sustained wind speed.....

....The category also only loosely describes the most severe hazard of a hurricane: storm surge, which is responsible for half of all hurricane-related deaths in the United States. “The leading cause of fatalities due to tropical cyclones is not the wind, but the water,” Ríos-Berríos said...."





2015's Hurricane Patricia, one of the strongest tropical cyclones ever recorded, shows where the "category" system breaks down.NOAA



Richard


----------



## Steve Fatula (Sep 13, 2018)

I agree with that wholeheartedly. In the Gulf Coast at least, those slow moving tropical storms, which are not quite a hurricane, are awful! They are simply devastating. Yeah, they don't have the wind punch, but the flooding does more damage often. Same for a storm surge of course. So many on Facebook had been posting about how it was strengthening to a cat 5, etc. and indeed fixating on that, never mind it was days away and could change (and did). So, they probably now say gee, it's "only" a category 2. Well..... I still wouldn't want to be there. Andrew (in New Orleans) was enough for me!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 13, 2018)

The interstate system arun Tidewater Virginia are not heavily traffic at this time. However, all state, federal and city agencies will be closed on Friday.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 13, 2018)

*WHAT IS HAPPENING?*

Hurricane Florence is set to impact the Myrtle Beach area. A mandatory evacuation order was issued by the Governor of South Carolina that impacts all Oceana Resorts managed properties and went into effect on _Tuesday_, September 11, 2018 and will continuing through the end of the week.

*HOW DOES THIS EFFECT MY RESERVATION?*

All reservations arriving Tuesday, September 11, 2018 through Monday_,_ September 17, 2018 have been automatically cancelled and a full refund will be provided. Please allow up to 10 business days for payment to process.

Reservations arriving after September 17 will remain active at this time, but status will be reevaluated as the impact of the storm is determined. If you have an active reservation, please monitor your email for communication and check this page regularly for the most up-to-date information.

*INDIVIDUAL RESORT STATUS*

https://www.oceanaresorts.com/hurricane-status/


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 13, 2018)

I saw this on Facebook and realized I've never given much thought to how birds, wildlife and marine life are effected by hurricanes. 

On top of the grave threat it poses to people, buildings and landscapes, Hurricane Florence could also take a serious toll on songbirds. “Many of these songbirds are migrating right now, and many of them migrate over the open ocean,” said William & Mary biology professor Dan Cristol in a release put out by the university this week. “They don’t have a place to go, unless they find an island or a boat or something. If you’re in a boat out near one of these storms, sometimes birds will just rain down on you.” The mortality rate among birds caught in a hurricane is not known, but even lesser storms can cause bird “fallout,” as it’s known, and avian fatalities. The photo here is one shared with us several years ago by Ralph Eldridge from a lighthouse off Maine after a storm caused a huge fallout among migrating warblers.

Birds of many types likely will be carried off course or away from home by Florence. “What usually happens is that the storm will drive massive numbers of seabirds up from the Caribbean,” Cristol said. “We’re talking about petrels, shearwaters, boobies, terns, frigate birds. In events like this you can end up with albatrosses on the New Jersey Turnpike. It’s happened.”


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 14, 2018)

The Weather Channel's Visualization of a Hurricane Storm Surge is Mind-Blowing - and Scary (Video)
By Ross A. Lincoln/ The Wrap/ thewrap.com

"Video explains potential effects of Hurricane Florence.

As Hurricane Florence approaches the Carolina coast, The Weather Channel has provided a mind-blowing, and frankly horrifying visualization of just how bad things could get in the path of the storm.

In the clip below, Weather Channel meteorologist Erika L. Navarro explains what happens during a storm surge — a coastal flood of rising water associated with hurricanes that has tsunami-like effects — and how dangerous one can be. As you can see, thanks to some extremely clever use of green screen, Navarro appears to be transported from the newsroom to a city street, where incoming flood waters rise first three feet, then six feet, and finally to a biblical-looking nine feet high......"







Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 14, 2018)

Why do Hurricanes Spin Counterclockwise?
By Perri Ormont Blumberg/ Travel/ Coriolis Effect/ Southern Living/ southernliving.com

"Learn about the Coriolis effect.

You may have heard that hurricanes only spin counterclockwise, but you may wonder what accounts for this phenomena. The reason is science, dear readers, and here's a breakdown of what occurs:

"It all comes down to the Earth’s rotation. No matter where in the world you are, it takes the planet 24 hours to rotate once—but certain areas are moving faster than others," writes Marissa Laliberte for ReadersDigest.com. "Think about it: If you’re standing right by the North Pole, you’d only end up traveling six feet or so in a day, so you’d be going about 0.00005 miles per hour. But on the equator, you’d need to make it all 25,000 or so miles around the Earth—about 1,040 miles per hour, according to the NOAA and NASA."

*What is the Coriolis effect?*
These various velocities (described above) come together to create what is known as the Coriolis effect, which in turn gives a typhoon, hurricane, or cyclone, a curved path. When you're in the Northern hempisphere, the air heading north curves to the east as the air moving south curves to the west, giving the storm its counterclockwise direction....."





 
Harvepino/Getty Images



Richard


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 14, 2018)

Miss Marty said:


> The movie "Nights in Rodanthe" is about a couple during a storm @ the beach house known as Serendipity along the Outer Banks.



The best hurricane movie is "Key Largo" (1948) with
Humphrey Bogart, Lauren Bacall & Edward G. Robinson.
The chemistry between Bogie+Bacall jumps off the film.
.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 14, 2018)

Over 320K in NC without power already. We are in Raleigh and have lost power twice already and we are not even close to what will be here in a few more hours.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 14, 2018)

Wilmington,NC., New Bern,NC.,  and Morehead City,NC have been hit very hard and Hurricane Florence have not even make landfall. It is the wind and the heavy rain that are causing these morning.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 14, 2018)

(CNN)

Hurricane Florence has made landfall in North Carolina

The Category 1 hurricane, made landfall September14th, 2018 
at 7:15 a.m. ET near Wrightsville Beach, just east of Wilmington.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 14, 2018)

From *The Outer Banks Voice *blog:
It appears that there's significant flooding further South, but Kitty Hawk seems okay.

Friday, 10 a.m.
Russ Lay did a quick survey of Kitty Hawk and Kill Devil Hills this morning, and other than some sand on the Beach Road, it appears everything has fared well there.






A little further down on the blog...


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 14, 2018)

Tidewater Virginia have dodge this Hurricane so far. Thanks you.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 14, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> From *The Outer Banks Voice *blog:
> 
> A little further down on the blog...


[/QUOTE]

Charleston, SC:

1. Jimmy Buffet showed up: https://www.postandcourier.com/hurr...cle_b14b2808-b74f-11e8-b1c8-afa04e975bc1.html

7. Hurricane parties: https://www.postandcourier.com/char...cle_9f2e2cf6-b6c8-11e8-9404-5b24015bba3f.html


----------



## Glynda (Sep 14, 2018)

Friday 8:40 PM. Nothing has happened in Charleston so far. It's been a beautiful day with sunshine and a light breeze. The last forecast I saw was for rain tomorrow and Sunday. How much will depend upon the path.

In addition to Jimmy Buffet coming in to surf at Folly Beach and hurricane parties, the Charleston Post & Courier reported that while tourists left, most long time residents have remained. Even about 75% of those on the barrier islands stayed; many here for Hugo. I think once you've ridden these things out most of your lives and know your property's strengths and weaknesses, you are hesitant to leave because of the hassle involved in getting out, and sometimes even more so getting back in. The uncertainty, worry and helplessness of waiting elsewhere is often worse than the active preparation and participation. Of course, there is always the chance things could turn out _very_ badly. I don't want to minimize that.


----------



## Helaine (Sep 14, 2018)

MULTIZ321 said:


> The Weather Channel's Visualization of a Hurricane Storm Surge is Mind-Blowing - and Scary (Video)
> By Ross A. Lincoln/ The Wrap/ thewrap.com
> 
> "Video explains potential effects of Hurricane Florence.


 Richard,

Wow! This is really amazing.  I'm a Californian - I had no idea how scary - and damaging - these surges are before.

Thank You.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm very humbled that  Hurricane Florence spared Tidewater Virginia.


----------



## Brett (Sep 15, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> I'm very humbled that  Hurricane Florence spared Tidewater Virginia.



humbled and glad Flo went south  
In Hampton Roads schools have been closed all week, NASA & government offices closed, many stores closed, yet almost no rain or wind (on the Peninsula - Newport New, Hampton)


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 15, 2018)

Mainland NC is bearing the brunt, but my vacation plans are intact... 

"All is well here at Outer Banks Beach Club I & II. Currently there is no substantial damage or flooding to report. We are still doing damage assessments, but on our initial inspections there is little to no damage. We are truly blessed that the worst of the storm missed us."


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 15, 2018)

Brett said:


> humbled and glad Flo went south
> In Hampton Roads schools have been closed all week, NASA & government offices closed, many stores closed, yet almost no rain or wind (on the Peninsula - Newport New, Hampton)



Brett, the grocery stores in the Tidewater Virginia area made out selling bread, water, ice and etc. many grocery stores sold out every canned goods in their stores.
The hardware stores also have a booming business this past week selling plywood, tape, tools and generators.

I'm still humbled and bless Hurricane Flo missed the Tidewater Virginia area or the new name for our is Coastal Virginia.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 15, 2018)

Brett said:


> humbled and glad Flo went south
> In Hampton Roads schools have been closed all week, NASA & government offices closed, many stores closed, yet almost no rain or wind (on the Peninsula - Newport New, Hampton)



Same here in Charleston. Some businesses advertised in the paper and via email this morning that they are reopening today. It was a lot of work getting prepared and there has been a lot of waiting and watching TV. It's been good for the grocery stores to clear out their stock and their employees have had a couple of days off! Thankful we were spared this time.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 15, 2018)

9 Airports Remain Closed From Hurricane Florence. Here's When They're Expected to Reopen
By JT Genter/ News/ The Points Guy/ thepointsguy.com

"Hurricane Florence made landfall Friday morning as a weakening Category 1 hurricane packing sustained winds of 90mph. However, the massive formerly-Category 4 hurricane still inflicted damage similar to a major hurricane in its storm surge, and catastrophic rains continue to fall.

Through Thursday morning, 1,300 flights had already been cancelled because of the hurricane, and that number has now climbed to more than 2,500. 497 US flights scheduled for Saturday have been cancelled with another 178 flights already cancelled for Sunday.

And cancellations are likely to continue at three key airports: Atlanta, GA (ALT), Charlotte, NC (CLT) and Raleigh/Durham, NC (RDU) as the storm passes through the area bringing strong winds and heavy rains. Charlotte has a 19% chance of getting sustained tropical storm force winds during the next 36 hours.

Through 9am Saturday morning, the airports hardest hit by cancellations (from Thursday-Sunday) are:


Charlotte (CLT): 644 cancellations
Raleigh/Durham (RDU): 460 cancellations
Charleston, SC (CHS): 422 cancellations — closed for the storm
Myrtle Beach, SC (MYR): 230 cancellations
Atlanta (ATL): 160 cancellations
Wilmington, NC (ILM): 154 cancellations — closed for the storm
Norfolk, VA (ORF): 130 cancellations







Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 15, 2018)

The State of North Carolina have received 30 inches of rain thus far from Hurricane Florence and this a new tropical storm state record. Plus, more rain is still going to fall because of Hurricane Florence.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 16, 2018)

Wow! Sitting here watching the morning news and they say a big portion of I-95 is now closed. They are recommending those going south take 95 to 64 to 75 to 16 towards Savannah! That’s a big detour for sure but if you have to go south it’s the safest route for sure. Also they are reporting I-40 is closed from I-95 to Wilmington! That’s over a 100 mi section closed.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 16, 2018)

Helaine said:


> Richard,
> 
> Wow! This is really amazing.  I'm a Californian - I had no idea how scary - and damaging - these surges are before.
> 
> Thank You.


But you're dealing with major fires all over your state. Fire or water...take your pick. Both can kill and maim. I evacuated south to Florida instead of north to NC and it was a roll of the dice. Thx to Jeanne I am in a timeshare in St Augustine for my evacu-cation. My humble home on the SC coast was not damaged according to a neigbor who stayed behind. I have an older car in driveway that will have inches of water inside since the window seals are so old. That's minor compared to what could have happened if Florence hit our coast as Cat 5. Or even Cat 4 or 3. Thx again to Jeanne for helping me with places to stay!


----------



## Helaine (Sep 16, 2018)

Carol C said:


> But you're dealing with major fires all over your state. Fire or water...take your pick. Both can kill and maim.



True, but the visual of seeing how high the water can actually be and what it will do is staggering. That's the power of the picture/film. 

That is probably not so shocking to people who live there - like earthquakes are usually not a big deal here - fires though ...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 16, 2018)

Carol C said:


> I evacuated south to Florida instead of north to NC and it was a roll of the dice. Thx to Jeanne I am in a timeshare in St Augustine for my evacu-cation. My humble home on the SC coast was not damaged according to a neigbor who stayed behind. I have an older car in driveway that will have inches of water inside since the window seals are so old. That's minor compared to what could have happened if Florence hit our coast as Cat 5. Or even Cat 4 or 3. Thx again to Jeanne for helping me with places to stay!



Glad you're safe, Carol. Yes it was a roll of the dice!  We were on HHI early this past week when the dire predictions began. First there was a mandatory evacuation, then lifted but uncertain, and storm path was headed straight towards our home in NC. So given the Cat 4 or 5 possibility, I made plans for us to go to Savannah, then to inland GA, then to a friend's home in FL - and as we packed up our car Wed, changed all that last minute when noaa showed storm heading more south, and decided to drive home to NC - knowing that roads home could be flooded for many weeks. Driving north on I-95, we passed the miles of stopped traffic on I-95 of folks trying to escape south. Now some of those roads are indeed flooded and it's still pouring. We are fine, barely dodged it - close-by neighbors who lost power now have it back - but our state is a disaster and so many homes and lives in a shambles.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 16, 2018)

Laurie said:


> Glad you're safe, Carol. Yes it was a roll of the dice!  We were on HHI early this past week when the dire predictions began. First there was a mandatory evacuation, then lifted but uncertain, and storm path was headed straight towards our home in NC. So given the Cat 4 or 5 possibility, I made plans for us to go to Savannah, then to inland GA, then to a friend's home in FL - and as we packed up our car Wed, changed all that last minute when noaa showed storm heading more south, and decided to drive home to NC - knowing that roads home could be flooded for many weeks. Driving north on I-95, we passed the miles of stopped traffic on I-95 of folks trying to escape south. Now some of those roads are indeed flooded and it's still pouring. We are fine, barely dodged it - close-by neighbors who lost power now have it back - but our state is a disaster and so many homes and lives in a shambles.


Laurie I have been thimkimg about you two. I am so glad you are safe. If I had returned home today I would be driving into a tornado watch area. And its still pouring rain and windy there at home...maybe one of the last circular bands from Florence. I honestly cant keep up. At least we were all spared a Cat 4 landfall. But my heart goes out to folks suffering loss of life and limb. So many displaced...many pets too. I hope the govt appropriates way more $ to FEMA!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 16, 2018)

Carol C, I am also very happy you are home and safe.  To everyone living in the Carolinas,  over the next several days please be careful and do not drive in flooded waters.

Please observe NCDOT warning.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 16, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Carol C, I am also very happy you are home and safe.  To everyone living in the Carolinas,  over the next several days please be careful and do not drive in flooded waters.
> 
> Please observe NCDOT warning.


Nope I am not home...I missed a very short window to return today. I am still in a timeshare in FL. NOT interested in risking flooded out country roads tomorrow to drive back to SC coast. Thanks to Jeanne finding me this place for only 9 TPUs...I promise to write a TUG review of this Bluegreen resort...World Golf or something like that. Btw how can anyone enjoy golf in 90 plus temps and high humidity? I dunnoh but I do not golf. This place sure beats my previous three nights in a Savannah motel...kitchen helps me save money for one thing. That I am safe and my spouse is in a nursing home bed I found last minute...all things to be grateful for.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 17, 2018)

*Richmond Virginia -  Sept 17, 2018 
Latest Weather Update at 8:30 pm*

Reports of tornado damage and sightings have come in from several areas across Chesterfield, Henrico, Richmond and Powhatan, but it may take a few days to know exactly how many tornadoes hit the area.

The severe weather threat is tapering off tonight
after a day of tornadoes and flash flooding across
Central Virginia.

Tornado watch and flash flood watch canceled for Richmond 
area; scattered thundershowers tonight and Tues. Sept 18th


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 17, 2018)

*TRAVEL NOT ADVISED IN PARTS OF NORTH CAROLINA*

Due to flooding in southern, central and eastern parts of the state, NCDOT advises motorists not to travel through these parts of the state. 
 Travel should be completely avoided in areas south of US-64 and east of I-73/I-74. 

Several sections of I-95 and I-40 are flooded.
 I-95 Southbound traffic from Virginia should use US-64 West (Exit 138) to I-540 West to I-40 West to US-321 South to I-85 South.  Follow directions in South Carolina to re-access I-95.

https://tims.ncdot.gov/tims/


----------



## Carol C (Sep 19, 2018)

The NC govt really has it together. Just like Hurricane Matthew when then SC governor  Niki Haley told everyone to come back home in SC...but with major towns and roads flooded and without power...the return now is perilous with unknown closures and road flooding. I have a few routes I could use to go back home to the coast of SC...but the SCDOT website is worthless. And Weather Channel is on to other topics like planes getting new paint jobs. I miss my cats and want to check out of this St Aug timeshare early...but I dont know if any routes are flooded...also if the flooding is still coming from NC waters flowing toward SC. Why do we pay taxes in SC if the governors wont put out frequent updates during these events that take lives???


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 19, 2018)

Miss Marty said:


> *TRAVEL NOT ADVISED IN PARTS OF NORTH CAROLINA*
> 
> Due to flooding in southern, central and eastern parts of the state, NCDOT advises motorists not to travel through these parts of the state.
> Travel should be completely avoided in areas south of US-64 and east of I-73/I-74.



here's another article:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/tran...a-highways-standstill/?utm_term=.67a27f0026dd


----------



## 1st Class (Sep 19, 2018)

Carol C said:


> The NC govt really has it together. Just like Hurricane Matthew when then SC governor  Niki Haley told everyone to come back home in SC...but with major towns and roads flooded and without power...the return now is perilous with unknown closures and road flooding. I have a few routes I could use to go back home to the coast of SC...*but the SCDOT website is worthless.* And Weather Channel is on to other topics like planes getting new paint jobs. I miss my cats and want to check out of this St Aug timeshare early...but I dont know if any routes are flooded...also if the flooding is still coming from NC waters flowing toward SC. Why do we pay taxes in SC if the governors wont put out frequent updates during these events that take lives???



Here's a link to an interactive map regarding flooding and road closures ... not sure if you've already seen this.  I clicked on a few areas that gave details about extent of flooding and road closures, roads to avoid. 

This link will take you to a detailed storm report with road closures by county.

Maybe this will help you figure a route home.  You are absolutely right about the SCDOT website.  You would think this is their first hurricane.  Safe travels


----------

